
Show HN: Camden Bee (Indie Game for iOS and Android) - jackhoy
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/camden-bee/id1073861872
======
jackhoy
Hey, I built this game in my spare time. Would love to get some feedback and
hear what you think. Thanks!

Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jackhoy.ca...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jackhoy.camden_bee)

iOS: [https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/camden-
bee/id1073861872](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/camden-bee/id1073861872)

